# Staying at home condo build.



## alleyyooper (Apr 9, 2020)

Wanted a new perment high rise condo to deer hunt from on the new property.
So this morning I got 4 of my 4x4 treated timbers in place and installed the 2"x6"x8' long rails. then I got some used 2"x6"'s I got to recycle into some thing and did the short sides. The box will be 5'x5' with a 3' porch. It is mostly. possiably all going to be built out of dog ear fence boards I bought several years ago to build wind blocks at bee yards. I stopped that when I found out it was a royal pain in the kister to keep them in place.

The roof I am not sure of yet, but thinking Ondura will be just fine.

The high rise floor today.




The front wall, still needs caulked and a vapor barrier applied inside.










Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 9, 2020)

It is going to over look the pond and other areas just out side the garage.

















Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 9, 2020)

Finished off the side walls yesterday and started the frame work for the back wall and door.

This will be the east side wall.







This will be the west side wall.






Frame for the rear wall. Think once I have this frame done right with braces I will board it up once on the platform.






This is some nice 1x8 lumber I salvaged from the barn I am going to do the rear wall with and possiably even the door.





Al


----------



## esshup (Apr 19, 2020)

Looks great and I love the idea of reusing the old barn wood. How you going to get it to it's final resting place?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 19, 2020)

Decided I needed to finish up the back so I could disassemble it and move it to the platform. My Zero turn is parked in the bay behing the blind.




The blind consist of the front 6.5' tall, two sides 6.5' low end to 7' high end and of course the back 7' tall.

I got it disassembled yesterday and moved to the platform but decided not to even attempt to lift the sections and assemble on the platform in the 10 MPH wind with stronger gust.

I would be doing it all alone with help from the bota front loader doing a lot of the lifting.
I will start with the front the smaller section use lag bolts thru the predrilled holes in the bottom sill, then install a brace for a short time. I have marks laid out so it isn't guess work to make sure it is reassembled square.
Next will be. a side also lifter with the tractor front loader. Lag bolt the side to the front wall, slide the side wall to my marks to besure it is going to be square. 

At this point debateing on doing the rear wall as it is taller and heavyer, the porch has not been fully finished I need more 2x6's or 2x8's to finish it. If I do the rear wall I will lag bolt it to thr side wall but not the floor till I get the last wall up.

I will build the door and roof once it is all up. Thinking of doing the roof in Ondura sheets.

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 20, 2020)

Wind was light when I decided to start raiseing the panals.

First up is the front. Yes I did it all but the back door my self with Bota's help. It did a fine job of it too.











Next to go up was the west side.






All the way up and lag bolted to the front, front brace removed and lag bolted to the floor.






Next to go up was the east side. This I believe after the fact was the wrong order. I now believe I should have did the rear the door panal.






Front (south faceing) and the East and West sides finished.






The hard part getting the back door panal up in place. I was really struggling with this panal as there was no room to maneuver safety with no back porch.
Could not lift it higher with the Bota because it was starting to push that wall over.
Got lucky and Kare came out the see how I was doing.
She ran the loader controls while I held thre panal away from the east wall. I then struggled to get it up on the platform as the botas bucket fell 2 foot short of raiseing it all the way.
I ended up tiping it on it's side slideing it on the platform then lifting it back right side up and lag bolted it to the sides.







Finally in place.






Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 20, 2020)

A view of the blind from across the pond ruffly 114 yards away.






I have had a portable ground blind there for 2 years. Have used my range finder to put yardages on trees horse pasture fence and other things.


Al


----------



## esshup (Jun 8, 2020)

Looks good!!! I bet you will be more comfortable in that than the ground blind.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 9, 2020)

Yes a lot more confortable with a better chair, a urnal instead of a pee jug and can even stand to streach. Also will be able to use a heater in it if I want.

Al


----------

